
DOJ dismisses Apple's arguments against decrypting iOS communications - lladnar
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/apple-ios-encryption-unlocking-doj-reply/
======
venomsnake
> Federal courts should require Apple to unlock encrypted data because the
> operating system is “licensed, not sold,” to customers, the Justice
> Department argued in a reply brief in the U.S. District Court for the
> Eastern District of New York.

> “But that is only the beginning of Apple’s relationship to the phone and to
> this matter. Apple wrote and owns the software that runs the phone, and this
> software is thwarting the execution of the warrant.”

I kinda like that argument. Later it is somewhat admitting that who owns the
DRM keys owns the device. The whole licence not sale scam could backfire in
unexpected ways. I would love more clashes like that so we get real ownership
of a copy of software or hardware that we bought in the end. Obviously the
process of walling a garden could generate some troubles for the wallers.

